# Turbo Levo size



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

My height is 5'9''
Bought size S early this summer, but after a few rides and a nasty fall realized that while it was nimble, it was really unstable and did not take much for it to flip forward over the front wheel.
Changed it to a medium (minus $$$) and after riding it around the house it still seems really unstable and feels like it is going to flip forward any time. 
Not sure if the geometry does it for me but at this time Specialized is pretty much the only brand you can get around here.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m six foot zero and I ride a large Levo, which fits me well. 
My Levo (as does my Ripmo) has a nice fork angle that makes descending nice..


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

sooslow said:


> I'm six foot zero and I ride a large Levo, which fits me well.
> My Levo (as does my Ripmo) has a nice fork angle that makes descending nice..


Can you change fork angle?


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Have you ridden other mountain bikes before? I'm 6'4" and rode a large frame Turbo Levo last year. You don't need a large, sounds like maybe it's how you're using the bike... are you utilizing the dropper post?


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> Have you ridden other mountain bikes before? I'm 6'4" and rode a large frame Turbo Levo last year. You don't need a large, sounds like maybe it's how you're using the bike... are you utilizing the dropper post?


I have several bikes. For example my new Lenz Fatillac has a shorter wheelbase but feels much more stable than the Levo.
Compared to my other bikes the Levo seat seems to be substantially more forward placed which gives me the feeling that I will be flying forward over the handlebars any minute.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to derail your post, but I noticed that the mullet setup (i.e. Canyon Spectral) reduced the OTB feeling, like no other bike I ever owned.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Not to derail your post, but I noticed that the mullet setup (i.e. Canyon Spectral) reduced the OTB feeling, like no other bike I ever owned.


I can agree with this. I have both a Canyon Spectral:On and a Turbo Levo. I switched my Levo to mullet and it greatly increases the "in the bike feel". Just don't forget to flip the chip to high mode or you will be pedal striking a lot, though if you go with shorter cranks that will also help. Part of the issue is the Levo does not have very aggressive geometry, so if you ride aggressively and/or ride aggressive trails, it won't be a perfect fit.

Personally, I'm looking at the new Norco Range VLT as my next bike due to its native slack and aggressive geometry.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

I had a stem extender lying around and put it in, seems to have reduced the OTB feeling, will try it


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

roughster said:


> I can agree with this. I have both a Canyon Spectral:On and a Turbo Levo. I switched my Levo to mullet and it greatly increases the "in the bike feel". Just don't forget to flip the chip to high mode or you will be pedal striking a lot, though if you go with shorter cranks that will also help. Part of the issue is the Levo does not have very aggressive geometry, so if you ride aggressively and/or ride aggressive trails, it won't be a perfect fit.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking at the new Norco Range VLT as my next bike due to its native slack and aggressive geometry.


Newest Levos are mullet now, right?


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Jack7782 said:


> Newest Levos are mullet now, right?


Yes and with a lot more adjustments for geometry to better suit the rider. Mine is a 2020 model.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

OK definitely better with the stem extender.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

durask said:


> My height is 5'9''
> Bought size S early this summer, but after a few rides and a nasty fall realized that while it was nimble, it was really unstable and did not take much for it to flip forward over the front wheel.
> Changed it to a medium (minus $$$) and after riding it around the house it still seems really unstable and feels like it is going to flip forward any time.
> Not sure if the geometry does it for me but at this time Specialized is pretty much the only brand you can get around here.


I'm about your height and ride a Large SC Heckler MX. It felt a little big at first but now I really like it. Definitely an "in the bike" feel and lots of stability. I recently demoed a Levo SL large and I definitely felt "in the bike" on it as well.

imho, it's not simply geometry but geometry as it correlates to size. I'm sure on some bikes especially more aggressive DH bikes I'd be a medium or medium/small. Glad you got it working for you with the extender. Sometimes a new bike can take some time getting use to as well


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

underblu said:


> I'm about your height and ride a Large SC Heckler MX. It felt a little big at first but now I really like it. Definitely an "in the bike" feel and lots of stability. I recently demoed a Levo SL large and I definitely felt "in the bike" on it as well.
> 
> imho, it's not simply geometry but geometry as it correlates to size. I'm sure on some bikes especially more aggressive DH bikes I'd be a medium or medium/small. Glad you got it working for you with the extender. Sometimes a new bike can take some time getting use to as well


I already have an ebike that's on the bigger side (Haibike Xduro Nduro) which is a tad too big but more stable.
Wanted something more nimble with Turbo Levo (depending on what trails I plan to ride).


----------

